# Slide ED 7.0 welche ISCG aufnahme.



## Xillber (24. August 2011)

Kurze vorstellung bin der Heinz Komme aus dem Schönen Süden Raum Tuttlingen

Erste Frage: Welche ISCG Aufnahme hat die Slide ED 7.0 (0.3 oder die 05) da ich mir eine HammerSchmidt holen will.

Zweite frage:
Braucht man Spezialwerkzeug um die Kurbel zu wechseln wenn ja welches ??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. August 2011)

http://www.e13components.com/iscg_explained.html

Ich habs grad nicht vor mir, sonst würde ich mal nachmessen.

Abstand der Bohrungen:

47,79 => ISCG 03 (alt)
55,92 => ISCG 05 (neu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2011)

Wir verwenden beim Slide ED die ICSG 03 Aufnahme.

RADON Team


----------



## Xillber (26. August 2011)

ok vielen Dank !!

Gruß
Xillber


----------

